# Shaquille ...



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I've read or heard nothing but negatives things about Shaq since the end of the season. So, I was wondering if the Suns are bringing him back next this season and if so, what are your expectations. Will he play 20 mins a game, come off the bench or what?

I wish he had retired after winning the championship for the Heat. It is always sad to see a special athlete unable to let the game go when his time is up.

I don't think he has any motivation for the game and wouldn't be surprised if he found a way to say good bye this season.

What are you fans really thinking about him?

P.S. I could care less what he says or how he feels about Kobe or the Lakers, so I don't want to hear their thoughts ... I want to hear from Shaq fans.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> P.S. I could care less what he says or how he feels about Kobe or the Lakers, so I don't want to hear their thoughts ... I want to hear from Shaq fans.


It all depends on where Shaq's conditioning level is going into the season. Regardless of how far off Shaq has fallen, he is still going to be a focal point and he drastically changes how everyone else plays. We'll have to wait and see how much difference a year makes chemistry wise. I still think defense is a major achillies heal.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I hear he's in good shape, and that I think stayed in PHX in the offseason for the most part. But we'll see. He's probably going to start and get the minutes he got last yr. Lopez was drafted to be his backup and give the team some defense/energy off the bench. They also like his pick n roll D. We might see more of him late in games. 

Last yr, the team struggled out of the gate with him, but went something like 15-6 after that, before drawing the Spurs 1st rd. As mentioned, if he's conditioned and stays heathly for the most part, he'll still have an impact. He won't walk until his contract is up. He said he plans to honor his contract. Maybe, unless he has a major injury or injury plagued next couple yrs. 

Suns won't admit it, but I think Kerr viewed his 20M expiring as an asset with Nash/Bell also coming off that yr. 38M coming off the books in 2010. Maybe more if Amare opts out to cash in, if he's not extended next summer.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks!


This is all good to hear; someone else still has faith in Shaq. If that was a recent picture of him on NBA.com, he looks very thin in the face which is a good indication of his conditioning. I agree the chemistry wasn't good last year, but it should be much better this season. I really hope he wants to go out a winner, because Nash is getting up there too.


Shaq never plays a full season, so I expect him to take some games off during the season to be ready for the playoffs, and I won't hold it against him. I hope he comes out to prove he has one more championship in him. 


'CAN YOU DIG IT, SHAQ???'


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Shaq can still move, rebound, and knock people around better than almost anyone in the NBA. As long as his doesn't have to grind his body down throughout the game as seen in Riley's style, he'll be fine. Also, the Suns are known for their proactive health training and work in reducing games lost due to injury.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Any word yet on how Porter plans to use the current personnel? It's hard to call the Suns a dark horse considering all of the recent success, but I do feel the team is being overlooked. Health is going to make all the difference in the West this season.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

From what I've heard, he's not going to do too much X's and O's and stick to the current offense and add a few more inside out strategies using Diaw in the post where he belongs as well as not going to the high screen and roll as much. That should limit Nash's minutes by having Diaw facilitate down low with Barbosa streaking to the hoop. 

Also, the defensive schemes are supposedly there this year, but I doubt how much more defense the Suns will develop. I highly discredit the statements that there was no defense when there were MANY defensive schemes. Stoudemire is an idiot for saying that they never practiced defense when that was what he was talking about ALL of last year was "improving" his defensive presence and working one on one with the coaches to do that. 

Don't look for the defense to be leaps and bounds better.


----------

